# Eclipse 3.5 Plug-In für ein Plug-In



## lumo (2. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

habe ein projekt, das in mehrere (optionale) teile aufgesplittet werden muss.

habe nun das erste plugin so weit, dass ich den ersten test für das zweite machen kann.

habe dazu folgendes gemacht: 
hab das ganze plugin exportiert um es in bestehende eclipse installationen einfach einbinden zu können (die jar einfach in den plugin-ordner werfen)
(wohin muss ich das exportieren, damit andere plugins darauf zugreifen können?)

wenn ich nun das zweite plugin, das das erste erweitert. starte, wird das erste nicht mitgenommen. (das erste definiert eine application mit menü und datenlayer etc, das zweite ist dann der weiterführende GUI)

wenn ich das erste starte wird das menu etc auch sauber angezeigt.
starte ich das zweite plugin, dann wird das erste nicht mehr angezeigt, sondern das standardmässige galileo splash etc gestartet, obwohl:

im .product:
dependencies: das plugin 1 gelistet ist.
configuration: plugin 1 gewählt ist und autostart auf true gesetzt ist. (start-level=0)

in der plugin.xml
unter extensions das 1. plugin gewählt

-> was mach ich falsch?

PS: falls ich zu wenig infos gegeben habe bitte sagen, was ihr braucht damit ihr helfen könnt...

EDIT: hab jetzt zwei beispiel-plugins erstellt, damit es einfacher ist zu zeigen was mein problem ist

SamplePlugin erstellt den basic gui und stellt den anderen plugins eine klasse HelloWorld zur verfügung die einen String liefert
SamplePluginPlugin 'erweitert' das obere plugin und erstellt ein menü mit einer action, die, sobald sie ausgefürht wird daten aus dem ersten plugin holt (HelloWorld.getString()) und diese dann per messagebox ausgibt...

so weit die theorie.... :autsch:


----------



## Wildcard (3. Okt 2009)

Das mit dem Exportieren würde ich erstmal gar nicht machen, macht die Sache nur komplizierter. Wenn du beide Plugins im Workspace hast öffnest du einfach das Manifest von Plugin 2 und gibst Plugin 1 als Dependency an. Dann fügst du Plugin 1 und Plugin 2 deiner Launch Configuration hinzu.

*verschieb*


----------



## vogella (4. Okt 2009)

Wie Wildcard geschrieben hat, nimm einfach beide Plugins in Deine Launch Configuration auf. Da kannst Du auch überprüfen, ob alle abhängigen Plugin mitgenommen wurde. 

Ist hier beschrieben: Eclipse RCP - Launch Configuration


----------



## lumo (5. Okt 2009)

danke, werd ich mir gleich anschauen!

EDIT: klappt, warum bin ich nur nicht selbst drauf gekommen ???:L


----------

